# Stray cats in your yard



## CoffeeKing (3 December 2008)

*Seroiusly...*

Anyone have a recipe for stopping unwanted strays coming in the yard
have at least 5 different one's, they p**s everywhere, fight and have
that godawful crying noise in the early hours, driving me nuts... 

Council cat traps are fully booked out for the next few months,
Don't belong to any of the neighbours, (freeloaders from out of town)

Cannot have a dog in the yard either... 

Any HUMANE way of stopping them coming around, not one for creulty really.
Know of some good remedies - or stuff you can spread that deters them ???

:1zhelp: Yours, *awake all hours*  :22_yikes:


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 December 2008)

As long as they dont spray in the yard :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHNuY-nptGo


----------



## arco (3 December 2008)

*
RID YOUR GARDEN OF CATS 24 HOURS A DAY - 365 DAYS A YEAR *

Catwatch actually trains even the most persistent feline visitor to stay out of your garden for good.  And that's what makes Catwatch different.  Independent test reports prove conclusively that Catwatch will work permanently.  This is because Catwatch has an ultrasound alarm which is triggered by the cat's movement and body heat as it enters the protected area.  As soon as the cat leaves the protected area the alarm stops and therefore the cat soon learns that to prevent the alarm the area MUST be avoided.


http://faunature.com.au/catwatch.html?gclid=CIKW7M7iopcCFQ8Qagod7yF7jg


----------



## Naked shorts (3 December 2008)

Get rid of that huge catnip plant you got in there


----------



## sam76 (3 December 2008)

I remember reading something about 1.25lt bottles filled with water?


----------



## moXJO (3 December 2008)

If they come roughly the same time each night buy a sprinkler with a timer and put it on for short bursts through the night. Theres a plant called pissorf or something that they dont like as well and I think there is a spray also.


----------



## Grinder (3 December 2008)

adopt the biggest one, then it an keep the others away.


----------



## Ageo (3 December 2008)

I used to shoot them with my air rifle (the only thing that stopped em and i tried everything), but today you would be classified as a murderer for doing such things.


----------



## moXJO (3 December 2008)

Ageo said:


> I used to shoot them with my air rifle (the only thing that stopped em and i tried everything), but today you would be classified as a murderer for doing such things.




I use to have one 15 or so years ago and discovered duck food pellets were a perfect fit and non lethal


----------



## xyzedarteerf (3 December 2008)

sam76 said:


> I remember reading something about 1.25lt bottles filled with water?




yes can someone elaborate on these please we have a bit of cat problem ourselves.

here's a recipe but only if want to harm the cat,  2 teaspoons of Monosodium Glutamate aka MSG on some cat food.


----------



## Julia (3 December 2008)

sam76 said:


> I remember reading something about 1.25lt bottles filled with water?




I think this myth might have come about when someone suggested leaving these out on lawns would deter dogs from peeing on said lawns.
Doubt it would bother the cats in the slightest.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Any HUMANE way of stopping them coming around, not one for creulty really.
> Know of some good remedies - or stuff you can spread that deters them ???




Spend a couple weeks practising at the shooting range, or get a mate who is a crack shot and can kill them first shot.

A bullet to the right place is about as humane as it gets imo.


----------



## Ageo (3 December 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Spend a couple weeks practising at the shooting range, or get a mate who is a crack shot and can kill them first shot.
> 
> A bullet to the right place is about as humane as it gets imo.




Prawn i along with many others would agree with you as its the most humane way to dispatch them, but its illegal to discharge a firearm (yes an air rifle is classified as a firearm how stupid) in a built up area.

Just thought id give you a heads up as the last thing we want is to give unlawful advice


----------



## Green2 (3 December 2008)

As I live out of town I have allways found a 22 works well. I have never had one come back , they allso make great fertiliser my trees have never looked better.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 December 2008)

Ageo said:


> Prawn i along with many others would agree with you as its the most humane way to dispatch them, but its illegal to discharge a firearm (yes an air rifle is classified as a firearm how stupid) in a built up area.
> 
> Just thought id give you a heads up as the last thing we want is to give unlawful advice




Yes, i should of added i was assuming a rural or relatively rural area.

And Green2 a 22 is perfect for the job and easy to handle for those who dont shoot often


----------



## skc (3 December 2008)

I heard that cats never go near people who have eaten another cat. I will PM you some recipe.

...or was that dogs...


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (3 December 2008)

Whilst Council cat traps may be booked out and unavailable it may be worthwhile in checking out your local vet clinic.  Our local has cat traps that you can rent for a small fee and will "dispose" humanely.

Sir O


----------



## Ageo (3 December 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Yes, i should of added i was assuming a rural or relatively rural area.
> 
> And Green2 a 22 is perfect for the job and easy to handle for those who dont shoot often




In that case anything with 5 acres and above then a .22 is fine (you can use low velocity ammo to keep the noise down and range at a minimum).

Of course a firearm license is required to own and use a firearm of any sort (including air rifles if you can believe it).


----------



## CoffeeKing (4 December 2008)

I need one of these...
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=DmgFHg0YpI4

Thanks for the replies, the water bottle one I heard is for dogs and their reflection.
As for the good old .22 - if I could I would - 

Have "borrowed" a cat trap, just a bigger type of rat trap really, will give it a go and try this first.

You can't get barbed wire up here!

I could always try a bed of nails type of thingymajigwhatchcallit and put it where they want to lie.


----------



## white_crane (4 December 2008)

I hear that aspirin is very bad for a cat's health.  I absolutely do not recommend giving a cat aspirin.


----------



## Happy (5 December 2008)

white_crane said:


> I hear that aspirin is very bad for a cat's health.  I absolutely do not recommend giving a cat aspirin.





I heard about this one too, makes their heart to go much faster, if dose is too high you pick it up next morning if not they are severely agitated.

One lady shown on TV admitted to giving small doses of aspirin to her cat to make it more lively, so not all doses are fatal also tolerance might increase with use too.


----------



## 1080p (5 December 2008)

Find a dodgy chinese restaurant in your area.  Call them and tell them about your problem.  

You'll never see the cats again and you might get a free sweet & sour 'pork' out of it.


----------



## arco (5 December 2008)

Happy said:


> I heard about this one too, makes their heart to go much faster, if dose is too high you pick it up next morning if not they are severely agitated.
> 
> One lady shown on TV admitted to giving small doses of aspirin to her cat to make it more lively, so not all doses are fatal also tolerance might increase with use too.




Unlike humans, cats do not metabolise aspirin very slowly. It is extremely easy to give a cat a fatal overdose in as little as a single tablet. The biological half-life of aspirin is 37.5 hours in cats, meaning that it takes 3 days to remove half of the drug from the body. Aspirin toxicity occurs when a guardian intentionally gives the cat a high dosage of aspirin, gives aspirin over a prolonged period, or accidentally gives a product containing aspirin.

Aspirin can be used in very small doses, but only under strict veterinary supervision. The vet monitors the urine and blood pHs. It is absolutely vital that the cat guardian does not self medicate his/her cat with any medications, but especially aspirin, because this will most likely have disastrous consequences for the cat. Aspirin toxicity can lead to kidney and liver damage.


----------



## trading_rookie (5 December 2008)

I got excited and thought this thread was about the greatest rockabilly band
ever...the Stray Cats and their upcoming farewell tour to Oz...oh well.


----------



## Julia (5 December 2008)

Happy said:


> I heard about this one too, makes their heart to go much faster, if dose is too high you pick it up next morning if not they are severely agitated.
> 
> One lady shown on TV admitted to giving small doses of aspirin to her cat to make it more lively, so not all doses are fatal also tolerance might increase with use too.




Please don't give them aspirin.  Presumably the suggestion would be that you put out aspirin filled food for the cats.   That's a really cruel and horrible thing to do.
I know how awful the sound of the cats is and how infuriating it is when they keep you awake, but it's usually a temporary phenomenon while they are mating.

Pity you can't have a dog.   That would soon sort the cats out.

If you know who owns the cats (a long shot I suppose) you could go to them and tell them if they don't keep their cats inside, then you can't be responsible for their fate.  Maybe mention the aspirin at that point, but please don't use it.


----------



## CoffeeKing (6 December 2008)

1080p said:


> Find a dodgy chinese restaurant in your area.  Call them and tell them about your problem.
> 
> You'll never see the cats again and you might get a free sweet & sour 'pork' out of it.




Only got one chinese in the whole town, and I eat there as they do really nice food, hmmmm maybe I could eat elsewhere...


----------



## CoffeeKing (6 December 2008)

Julia said:


> If you know who owns the cats (a long shot I suppose) you could go to them and tell them if they don't keep their cats inside, then you can't be responsible for their fate.  Maybe mention the aspirin at that point, but please don't use it.




It could be across the roads cats, but try telling that to original australians and see what sort of reply you get, if I could find the front door through all the people and empty cartons...


----------



## Happy (6 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> It could be across the roads cats,




Are stray cats your biggest problem at night?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 December 2008)

I am happy to hire out my dog garpaldog to rid anyone's yard of stray cats. He comes with excellent references. We have not seen a cat with a 200m radius of our humble mansion since we got him as a puppie.

gg


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 December 2008)

Motion sensor hooked up to the sprinkler ought to fix it. It worked nicely to keep bogans out of my yard at my previous address and a few cats did set it off too. 

With an incorporated light sensor, it only triggers when there's movement AND it's dark at the same time - so you won't get wet walking about during the day.

Another one is vacuums. Cat's seem to hate them so perhaps leave one outside with the cord run through the window then just turn the plug on when the cats start making a noise. I don't know if it will work, but with one exception, I've always found that cats hate vacuums and assume it's related to the sound. 

As for the exception, I used to vacuum her (literally) quite often. She had an oily coat and it was the best way of getting loose fur out. She never seemed to mind it whereas she truly hated the combing alternative. Unfortunately she's no longer living, but she outlived her sister (who hated vacuums and didn't have an oily coat) and lived to about 20.


----------



## Whiskers (6 December 2008)

Julia said:


> Please don't give them aspirin.  Presumably the suggestion would be that you put out aspirin filled food for the cats.   That's a really cruel and horrible thing to do.
> I know how awful the sound of the cats is and how infuriating it is when they keep you awake, but it's usually a temporary phenomenon while they are mating.
> 
> Pity you can't have a dog.   That would soon sort the cats out.
> ...




Yeah, I would concur.

I have a couple of strays roaming around acassionally too, but I cannot bring myself to poison or shoot them. Usually one of mine will have a go at them, cos they only seem to be looking for left over food... and my cats won't tolerate someone pushing in at meal time.

I think animals mark their teritory with scent mostly, so you might be able to get some dog urine from Garpal or someone and spread around,  or get a savage dog recording set to go off with the motion sensor. 

Edit: Actually I think there are ultra sonic devices to repel dogs... something similar for cats at http://www.nextag.com/ultrasonic-cat-repellent/search-html .


----------



## CoffeeKing (8 December 2008)

YES......

1 down - 4 to go...

And to set the record straight - I'm using a cat trap - 

I don't want to be cruel if I can help it...


----------



## Julia (8 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> YES......
> 
> 1 down - 4 to go...
> 
> ...



When you have the trespassing cat in the trap, what do you do then?


----------



## CoffeeKing (9 December 2008)

Julia said:


> When you have the trespassing cat in the trap, what do you do then?




Firstly...

Yes, Yes :band

2 down - 3 to go  

Cat traps and Chicken go well - what a great combination
---------------------------------------------------------------------
In answer to your question...

_*Ring the Ranger *_ *- Cat trap leaves here full, comes back MT -* 

What happens then I don't ask about, no micro or collar on the cat and being feral is not what I want in the yard all the time.

You hear about plenty of said laws pertaining to DOGS, but you don't hear many about CATS (none that I am aware of)

FISH are the best - feed em and forget em - ( clean tank when dirty ) doesn't get much easier than that...


----------



## CoffeeKing (15 December 2008)

:hammer:  Wahoooooooo

:grinsking 2 to go now :jump:

Bring em on, I say


----------



## Happy (16 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Bring em on, I say





Just curious, did you ask them if caught cats were chipped?


----------



## tech/a (16 December 2008)

You could get a male moggie of your own.

I saved a Ferral Kitten from sure death after seeing its mother run over.
(He was in her mouth!).

Lucky as we called him is raised domestically but retains his feral instincts.
We have 2 big labbies and he controls them with an Iron Paw!

Not a stray cat,Possum,Bird,Rat,Snake (yes he left a 4 ft brown snake dead as a maggot on the back lawn---he was bitten and survived the vets treatment---told you he was lucky).anywhere within coooeee.
Saw him demolish a friends German Shepherd which had a habit of attacking other animals. Had him yelping hiding behind the shed!

He loves a fight and I oblige with a garden glove attached to the hand!
If I walked him he'd have a leash!

Should have called him SID (Vicious)


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 December 2008)

Happy said:


> Just curious, did you ask them if caught cats were chipped?




Sure did ask about chips, none found on any of them...


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> You could get a male moggie of your own.
> 
> I saved a Ferral Kitten from sure death after seeing its mother run over.
> (He was in her mouth!).
> ...




Thanks for the great read tech/a, can I borrow him?
Not really a keep at home animal person, I like the right kind of animals
but had a few pets and they just didn't work out.

FISH maybe about my only thing...

DON'T even mention the "bird in a cage" thing, brother-in-law has one and staying there on hols drives me nuts with it's perpetual chirpping


----------



## Happy (17 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> I like the right kind of animals
> but had a few pets and they just didn't work out.
> 
> FISH maybe about my only thing...





Fairly quiet ones are definitely fish, possibly rabit and quinea pig.


----------



## Green2 (17 December 2008)

I recon the best pet to have is a snake you only feed them about every 8days clean there cage every 8 days and they dont make any noise. Allso they dont chase cars or piddle on the potplants and if you get one big enough it will take care of the cat problem.


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 December 2008)

End of thread for the moment

Just to let those who replied know...

1 Cat trap for 2 weeks - $12
1 cooked chook for bait - $9
3 out of 5 cats caught... Priceless

From the _Ranger_

1 cat has been re-homed (hopefuuly not around here for it's own sake)
1 cat couldn't even be taken out of the trap
1 cat BIT the ranger 3 times through the gloves trying to take out of trap

Have not seen, heard or smelt a cat the past week or so, quiet is bliss
and this is no joke one cat looked exactly like this one on youtube, I kid you not...even had the ears down


----------



## trading_rookie (23 December 2008)

Now that I've gotten over the disappointing fact this thread wasn't about Slim Jim Phantom, Setzer and Lee Rocker,  all I’ll add is that pepper is a lot cheaper deterrent than a cat trap, and it works. The bottle of water trick I tried years ago to no avail...both for dogs and cats. Pepper works on both.

As for cat traps a friend of mine, used to drop off the caught, offending feline fiends at the Sydney fish markets


----------



## inenigma (30 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> You could get a male moggie of your own.
> 
> I saved a Ferral Kitten from sure death after seeing its mother run over.
> (He was in her mouth!).
> ...




Yeah,  Had a cat like that when I was a kid.  German Shepherd across the road chased the cat up a telephone pole.  When the dog had his front paws on the pole barking at the cat, that bastard cat dropped on the dogs face and scratched out his eyes.

Feed the cats aspirin..


----------



## CanOz (30 December 2008)

inenigma said:


> Yeah,  Had a cat like that when I was a kid.  German Shepherd across the road chased the cat up a telephone pole.  When the dog had his front paws on the pole barking at the cat, that bastard cat dropped on the dogs face and scratched out his eyes.
> 
> Feed the cats aspirin..




Sounds like the cat was smarter than the dog (no surprise there).....

Dogs have masters, cats have servants.

They're all animals folks, and if you mistreat them, then don't complain when you reap what you sow.

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2022)

Only in Canberra.

They are re-housing feral cats in the suburbs. 









						It's banned everywhere else in Australia, but in Canberra stray cats are being released back onto the streets
					

A controversial method of managing cat populations is well underway in the ACT, despite being banned in every other Australian jurisdiction.




					www.abc.net.au
				




gg


----------

